# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling mei 2013: Angelina Jolie heeft me laten nadenken over borstamputatie

## Leontien

Vorige week werd bekend gemaakt dat Angelina Jolie haar borsten had weg laten halen om te voorkomen dat ze gaat overlijden aan borstkanker. Ze heeft daarvoor veel respect gekregen. Daarnaast blijkt dat veel Nederlandse vrouwen massaal informatie hebben opgevraagd over het borstkankergen.

Zou jij ook voordat je borstkanker hebt je borsten amputeren om borstkanker te voorkomen? Of denk je er juist nu over na om het te gaan doen? Of heb je het al gedaan of pieker je er niet over om te doen?

Geef hieronder je mening!

----------


## Janneke

Ik zou in haar plaats zeker hetzelfde doen. Erg moedig van Angelina!

----------


## ishbel

Hoewel ik erfelijk belast ben, denk ik nu niet over over een amputatie. Of over een gen onderzoek. Na een borstverkleining heb ik het advies gekregen om iedere 2 jaar een mammografie te laten maken. Wegens andere gezondheidsredenen heb ik dat al een jaar of 8 niet meer laten doen. Maar ik denk er niet meer of minder over na nu na het verhaal van Angelina Jolie. Ik weet ook niet of ik hetzelfde gedaan zou hebben...

----------


## vandenberghe

ik denk niet dat ik het zou doen , in haar geval heeft ze een kleine cup maat HEEL klein , misschien is het risico om dat te doen niet zo erg, maar dan daarna een borst implant te doen?is dat niet even gevaarlijk?

----------


## devona

Indien afwijkend gen en erfelijk belast zou ik het absoluut doen. Ik weet nu al dat, indien ik ooit borstkanker krijg en de artsen mij een borstsparende operatie zouden voorstellen, ik toch voor een volledige amputatie zou gaan met correctie nadien. Als alle weefsel weg is kan je maar pas gerust zijn. In onze familie is er iemand dokter in opleiding tot specialist en hij beweert dat zelfs tepels nog enig risico geven want daar zit ook klierweefsel.

----------

